# Dermatologist in Maadi



## Esther12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

does anyone know or can recommend a good dermatologist in maadi?
I found some of them on the yellow pages but I dont know if theyre good bc i wasnt able to find any reviews abt them.

another thing, r doctors or in this case dermatologists here good and trusthworthy?

thx 4 ur help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not use text speech on your posts, it is against our forum rules, thanks


----------

